
How Bad Is Your Colormap? (2014) - sytelus
https://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2014/10/16/how-bad-is-your-colormap/
======
thedingwing
Related is this excellent talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoljeRJ3lU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAoljeRJ3lU)

